# Raleigh Technium Questions



## Pimpride (Nov 14, 2005)

Does anyone know about vintage Raleighs. Specifically a Raleigh Technium. When did they make the technium mountain bikes? Are they pretty good quality? It has araya rims which would make it pretty vintage. Does anyone else ride vintage Raleighs? Are they collectible?


----------



## retrobikeguy (Oct 27, 2005)

I think techniums started in about 1988, usually with BB u-brakes, then went onto classier looking machines in 1991(ish), I always kinda liked em myself and you dont see a lot around, but I dont think they are that collectable there was one on fleabay for $40 bin recently.

check out mtbkataolg (see below) its PDF format but the 1991 technium models are half way down :smilewinkgrin:

http://www.mtb-kataloge.de/Bikekataloge/PDF/Raleigh/Raleigh91.pdf


----------



## Pimpride (Nov 14, 2005)

*Pics of Raleigh Technium*

Here are a couple pics of the Raleigh. It looks to be an early Raleigh Technium set up as a touring bike it has araya rims. Notice the pully brake for the ront and the internal cable routing. Looks to be an early 90s model. Anyone else have vintage Raleighs?


----------



## SKullman (Oct 4, 2004)

I've got 2.

Somewhere between '90-92 Bright Orange "Heat" Frame and Fork

And a similar vintage Anodized Blue w/black "Dash" AL Cross bike.

The "Heat" was/is a modified Commuter
The "Dash" is my fixed gear fender wearing winter bike.


----------



## mkberlin (Mar 7, 2006)

...my unbuild technium instinct frame. easton e9 and cromoly, nice but tooooo heavy!


----------



## joeadnan (Oct 21, 2003)

Cool bike. Magura hydaulic rim brakes? How do you get them to work with drop bar brake levers?



SKullman said:


>


----------



## retrobikeguy (Oct 27, 2005)

They are the Magura HS66, made for drop-bars, usually seen on tourers .










:thumbsup:


----------



## SKullman (Oct 4, 2004)

Bingo HS66s, twofold, first the rear cable routing with the short seat tube is horendous, second the no maintenence hydros blend well with the use/theme.


----------



## Cedarbranchbiker1 (Apr 7, 2011)

This has shown up on my radar, what'chall think? https://wilmington.craigslist.org/bik/6133403500.html


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

Cedarbranchbiker1 said:


> This has shown up on my radar, what'chall think? https://wilmington.craigslist.org/bik/6133403500.html


I was always nervous about the bonded frames. So I've bought several as donor bikes. Which they worked really well for.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

I've had a few over the last nearly 30 years and still have a few and ride them regularly today.
While I don't know of any failures, that doesn't mean they haven't and wont occur - just as can happen with any material. 
Enjoy it, ride it, inspect it and remember it is vintage. 
I am definitely not as resilient as I was 30 years ago and neither is a vintage bike.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

I had a 88 Tri Lite Pro road bike and a 91 Peak. Both rode very nice. My brother stripped the paint off the road bike with aircraft stripper not knowing the frame was bonded. I let him have the bike.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Vader said:


> I had a 88 Tri Lite Pro road bike and a 91 Peak. Both rode very nice. My brother stripped the paint off the road bike with aircraft stripper not knowing the frame was bonded. I let him have the bike.


I take it you and your brother aren't very close


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

CCMDoc said:


> I take it you and your brother aren't very close


There was year difference between us and in those days we would get in fights everyday. We once had a party at my parents house. Five kegs and a band. Hundreds of people. The only problem all night was my brother and I fighting in the street outside the house. Lol


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

I hope you both get together and laugh about those times.


----------

